# Possível microburst ou algo parecido? Altura, Algarve



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jun 2020 às 08:37)

Que se passou aqui esta noite? 
Altura Algarve

Hoje, em plena madrugada, pelas 3.25 hora local os meus pais (que vivem a uns 3kms de mim) ouviram um "barulho esquisito" como vento mas esquisito, imediatamente seguido do som dos dados provocados nas fotos em anexo. Os danos foram extremamente localizados e não temos ainda conhecimento de danos envolventes, mas já vou dar uma volta a ver se encontro mais alguma coisa. Apenas nos telhados da habitação e do armazém.
Mas que pode ter sido? A noite estava calma, não vejo evidências no radar nem satélite que mostram alguma coisa capaz disto...


----------

